

Ask HN: I want a new career, what should I do? - robotkilla

I am in a unique situation among my group of IRL people in that I do not have a college degree and the two years of college I did have was for graphic design, not computer science... and I dropped out at the very end.<p>I fell into programming by mistake. I think I&#x27;m pretty good at it now (its been 12 years). I know a number of languages and would be considered &quot;fullstack&quot;.<p>I also really hate what I do. I never wanted to get into this for money. I started making video games as a kid to fulfil my creative urge. I did this through shitty drawings and short stories as well. The computer stuff just happened to stick.<p>I held down various fulltime programming jobs over the last 10 years, and for the last two I&#x27;ve been freelancing. I am currently at a crossroads. I no longer wish to do what I am doing. I am on the good side of my 30s and feel the winds of change a-blowin&#x27;. I will never be a CTO, this is pretty clear to me. My options are maybe team lead at another soulless fulltime job, or continue the freelance thing. Either way the life is being sucked out of me and I&#x27;m in danger of getting burned out (again).<p>Does anyone have suggestions?
======
hasheagle
Little background about me

1) Graduated from Comp Sci on 2004. Won national algorithmic programming
competition while I was in university. 2) Worked as developer/team lead for
various projects from mid 2004 till mid 2014. Hated every second of it due to
low prestige, low salary, long working hours, CRUD only apps, catering to
business whim, etc. I am in South East Asia, hence developers aren't being
appreciated much here. 3) Had a chance to move into presales consultancy for
the same amount of money. I took the offer and moved in Nov 2014. Till now, I
don't regret my decision. The role is more dynamic, I engage with quite a lot
of decision makers; and whenever there's a technical issue, I "delegate" it to
the developers. Flexible working hours. Commission based on performance.
Better prestige here in Asia than just a mere "developer".

I personally think being a developer in Asia is not a career, and you're just
waiting to be replaced by a cheaper and better version of you.

------
big_paps
I am at a quite similiar situation, where i realize that i mentally will not
be able to do my job for a several couple of years from now on. ( Also working
as Freelancer )

I guess there is no "fast way out", but in the transitional period to
something new(whatever it will be), it is important to find a new point of
view on your work. What i mean is, that it often helps to look at the
activities you dislike, as they would be more of a tai-chi training. Also:
Focus on other aspects of your work, in multiple ways (Your feelings while
working /or: aspects you neglected in the past / the product not the code /
etc etc..)

Work less, slower and more clever.

While doing that, slowly find out where you would REALLY like to see yourself
in 5 or 10 years. And don't panic.

------
shogun21
What appealed to you about programming that made you stick around for 10
years?

What happened last time you were burned out and what did you do to bounce
back?

I can't give suggestions on your next passion, but clearly something needs to
change, and you seem like a fairly smart/driven person to make it happen.

~~~
robotkilla
"What appealed to you about programming that made you stick around for 10
years?"

Money and I had a kid to raise.

"What happened last time you were burned out and what did you do to bounce
back?"

I worked too much, left my birth religion and became an atheist, got divorced
and almost killed myself. I bounced back by becoming a hermit, working from
home almost exclusively for the last two years and pouring all of my free time
into learning (science, biology, more programming, how to make video games
with modern tech), playing guitar and adjusting my sleep schedule so that I go
to sleep not too long after it gets dark and I'm up before sunrise.

------
sqlburn
What do you get excited about? Be clean this is a family web site. :D

What burns you out? What do you hate about what you do or can't do? If you
want to stay with technology, you can. The field is so big, YOUR CAN find your
niche that gets you excited.

If you are, let's say, into rescuing animals or even more specific, a certain
breed of dog, look at the technology that is being used currently in that
field and see how you can make it better. Or, invent a new technology for it.

Use it as a hobby/side job/calling/distraction. Use that distraction to make
the regular day bearable. Before you know it people will be coming to you.

I made the switch from Fire/EMS into full time "computers". You can switch
too.

What is your dream?

~~~
robotkilla
In terms of technology and what I already have (most of) the skills I need
for: video game making. I still really love it. Not a fan of iPhone cash grab
"games" and don't want to join a massive team of developers to make the next
Battleduty 7.

Beyond that - creative writing has always been a side hobby that I've thought
about putting a considerable amount of time into - it just feels like such a
pipe dream.

~~~
sqlburn
Why is it a pipe dream??? Don't put yourself down. The limitation is yourself
and your own prejudices.

Why not join your two passions together?

Create a blog or a book for that matter, about your triumphs and failures in
creating the idea for a game, developing it, rolling it out, marketing, etc,
etc.

Who do you like to write for? preteens, teenagers, young adults, older adults?
Target the book to them. Who knows, you might inspire someone to create the
next super dupper flappy birds.

~~~
robotkilla
I call it a pipe dream because I'm not a trained writer and it is practically
a cliche to want to become a writer.

~~~
sqlburn
Start writing on the side.

------
natch
Suggest that if you are unemployed and in the US, you should look into
retraining funds, around $6K, that are available from the government for
qualifying degree or certificate programs. Or if not unemployed, get a job
that you will get laid off from.

While in training, your unemployment benefits are also extended. Go to your
local (state, maybe) unemployment office for information, because Google is
way too polluted with scammy information on online degrees to be of any use
here.

------
soneca
I am in something of a similar situation. I am kind of tired of pretending I
care about a company, lie in the interview how much passionate I am for
working there and stuff.

I don't know if I actually want a new career, maybe a new environment. If you
are willing to, we could try doing something together that we care. Something
between a side project with meaning. If you would like to talk about it, email
me (contact on my info)

~~~
robotkilla
I might be interested - let me think about this. What do you do?

~~~
soneca
Last years, between some short-lived projects, I founded a startup with angel
investment; it failed. I did some consultancy for some bigger, funded
startups. I am kind of a business guy; but more marketing and talking to
customers than sales per se.

I am in Brazil (São Paulo), btw.

------
JSeymourATL
The reality is that a total career change often requires deep soul searching
and reflection.

Here's an interesting book by Dan Miller that might help guide and frame your
thoughts>
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/74022.48_Days_to_the_Work...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/74022.48_Days_to_the_Work_You_Love)

------
sqlburn
Do you know you personality type?

Try [http://www.16personalities.com/](http://www.16personalities.com/), it's
free. Determine your personality type and then google your 4 letter
personality type and careers.

You might be surprised at the results. You might find a career that you never
considered before.

~~~
robotkilla
This is a very internet message board answer - i like it and am going to try
this.

------
TwoKows
Take an 'interests' test.

I love programming. 15 years for me. People like you make my life a living
hell. Find something you enjoy.

~~~
robotkilla
Why do people like me make your life a living hell? I don't hate programming
by the way - I hate programming for money. I love programming things that I
want to make, just don't care to deal with companies, clients, dev teams,
office politics, meetings, crunch time, nerf fights, etc. etc. etc.

